# Temptation



## Ronnie T (Jun 23, 2011)

Talk about temptation and how you've learned to deal with it.  Or how you continue to struggle with it.

Jesus is the only person to master temptation.
When we're caught in a heavy downpour of rain or up against a strong wind, we normally find some place to hide from it.
During rain, we find a place to stay dry.  In heavy wind, we lay flat on the ground so the wind won't knock us down.

Not so with temptation.  We have to stand up to it.  Can't hide from it.  Can't made it go away.

We walk to heaven against the rain and wind of temptation??????????????????????????????

.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re:*

I am not a master but...

The more you know Jesus, through His Word, through fervent prayer, through the Holy Spirit, through serving, through action, through relationship, through accountability with the bretheren...

...the less the temptation and the more power you have obtained to resist the Devil... and then He flees!


----------



## hummerpoo (Jun 24, 2011)

formula1 said:


> I am not a master but...
> 
> The more you know Jesus, through His Word, through fervent prayer, through the Holy Spirit, through serving, through action, through relationship, through accountability with the bretheren...
> 
> ...the less the temptation and the more power you have obtained to resist the Devil... and then He flees!



X2
then it is not your power but the power of Jesus, His Word, prayer, the Holy Spirit, etc. that resists temptation.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 24, 2011)

formula1 said:


> I am not a master but...
> 
> The more you know Jesus, through His Word, through fervent prayer, through the Holy Spirit, through serving, through action, through relationship, through accountability with the bretheren...
> 
> ...the less the temptation and the more power you have obtained to resist the Devil... and then He flees!



And when you fight devil and his temptation off, does he ever come back with the very same temptation???
How often does he have to come for him to stop being a temptation?
How long does it take to completely destroy a particular temptation.

*Do you see where I'm going with this?  Does temptation really go away?


----------



## CAL (Jun 24, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Does temptation really go away?



Not for me anyway.I deal with it most everyday!


----------



## formula1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> And when you fight devil and his temptation off, does he ever come back with the very same temptation???
> How often does he have to come for him to stop being a temptation?
> How long does it take to completely destroy a particular temptation.
> 
> *Do you see where I'm going with this?  Does temptation really go away?



Good questions Ronnie!

Short answer is No!

One who is stripped of power that he once held still operates as though he has it. And he won't stop trying to exercise it until his dominion passes away. So it is necessary for believers to know how to resist and remain in Christ. And I'm sure you know these things!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 24, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Good questions Ronnie!
> 
> Short answer is No!
> 
> One who is stripped of power that he once held still operates as though he has it. And he won't stop trying to exercise it until his dominion passes away. So it is necessary for believers to know how to resist and remain in Christ. And I'm sure you know these things!



You're right, and I already knew you understood it.

I've been in a few conversations where all the participants would begin talking about the temptations they had overcome.  Meaning that they were no longer tempted by those sins at all.
Like the husband who swore he'd leave his wife if she ever cheated on her..... They're now divorced.  He was caught cheating on her.  He told me he can't even explain how it happened!!!!!!!!!  "It just happened."

"It just happened" means the brother wasn't keeping alert for Satans tricks and deceptions.  He wasn't looking to God for leadership in every action he took.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Talk about temptation and how you've learned to deal with it.  Or how you continue to struggle with it.
> 
> Jesus is the only person to master temptation.
> When we're caught in a heavy downpour of rain or up against a strong wind, we normally find some place to hide from it.
> ...



I have found that loving the temptor or temptress as God commands us to love works. Seeking the best for others helps.

Sometimes dispair can be a bit of a challenge. Flying high and fast, sometimes hitting a mere fly can de-stableize. 

Great loneliness can be the root of temptations. Drunkeness is as a child to temptations--if you are lonely enough.

Quick relief from real spiritual pain can be a temptation. This in my case has never gone away. Just as you are formed to the phalanx of God, the world's temper cuts you.

When we are young it is not always possible to know the will of God in every action we take. And perhaps it goes the same as  when we are called mature.

As people of faith perhaps we are not so much sinners as we are prodical sons and dauthers that not only leave once, but sometimes twice.



When she comes I know not when could be anybody if a) lonely enough b) and drunk enough.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 27, 2011)

formula1 said:


> I am not a master but...
> 
> The more you know Jesus, through His Word, through fervent prayer, through the Holy Spirit, through serving, through action, through relationship, through accountability with the bretheren...
> 
> ...the less the temptation and the more power you have obtained to resist the Devil... and then He flees!



With respect, formula...

I have to say I disagree with part of this.

The closer you are to Christ, the great a threat you become to Satan's kingdom. 

The greater the great you become to him, the HARDER he will attack you and so the greater the temptation he will throw at you.

Ask any elder of a church or pastor who you have confidence in that he is steadfastly attacking Satan's goals.

If you are a threat, he will come after you with increasing vigor.

I do agree, though, that you also have greater ability and power to resist as you become closer to Christ.

I am not there yet either and I FOR SURE have given in to my share of temptation.  I pray every day that God will keep me uncomfortable enough that I never feel sufficient in my own right.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re:*



Huntinfool said:


> With respect, formula...
> 
> I have to say I disagree with part of this...



We are indeed a threat, that's for sure!

I understand what you are saying and thanks for your valuable thoughts.  

Yes, he comes after us harder and yes the temptations get stronger as we become more dangerous!  If, however, you understand that he has been stripped of his power by the power of Christ, you understand that we have power to resist and he must flee...

I envision this ruler as a loud mouthy, scary, powerful being....a huge and dangerous lion... with no teeth... In Christ!  I don't for a minute understimate his power, but in Christ it is nil...

Without Christ, you will lose! It is so important to be in Christ as we face our temptations! That is what I was trying to say and I hope that helps!

God Bless!


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 27, 2011)

This tread is kind of interesting.

 It points to the one fact that for some christians the "higher" one gets more focus must be placed on warring Satan. The higher one gets that much more is the individual  a worry to Satan's Kingdom!

It also points to another fact that the "lower" one gets that much more focus must be placed on God and his Kingdom.

Are we looking at ourselves as sinners or as  the friends of our Lord? 

Humm? I wonder if our bended wheels will ever be mended? Or do we need new wheels? Something here is not rolling right? Perhaps someone can add to agree or not to? Someone "higher" might have a wise contritution? Someone "lower" might have a try?

What does scripture say? When the prodical son returned was he to his father an increased worry? Was it an increase in worry to be back home for the son?


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> With respect, formula...
> 
> I have to say I disagree with part of this.
> 
> ...



 Quote]Ask any elder of a church or pastor who you have confidence in that he is steadfastly attacking Satan's goals.]

For examples? as I fear that like Job the worry that pastors and elders know as the temptations of Satan and the suffering they cause are due mostly to their own spirit of pride.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 27, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> This tread is kind of interesting.
> 
> It points to the one fact that for some christians the "higher" one gets more focus must be placed on warring Satan. The higher one gets that much more is the individual  a worry to Satan's Kingdom!
> 
> ...



Gordy, your comments are very thought provoking.  Possibly, as we mature in Christ, Satan changes his tactics with us old timers.
He tempts us where we are most comfortable, in the church, in my walk with Christ.

The temptation of adultry leaves us, but new, less noticable temptations are introduced.
He might want us to delute doctrinal issues of the Gospel.
He might want us to become prideful and hurtful in the church.
He might use our past success as Christians to lure us into failures.
Thoughts????


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 28, 2011)

I once read that the youth of some of the now ancient american indian cultures were always eager to ride into battles. It was a right of passage so they thought.

However when the case for war was placed to councel, the elders of their tribes would always take the part of peace. I suspect that the elders knew that only infrequently was  war just and that as a right of passage war was not justified.

Now for us is warring Satan a right of passage, for the most part, of old men?

From our tubs we call on the young to wash their sins in the peace of Christ.  But Who or What calls on the elders to soil their fingers on the lists of scripture and heave their chests as they poke Satan in his kennel?

I sense that something in our christianity is upside down here. But I can't put my finger on it.

I think that perhaps a great wisdom is achieved in part by   becoming senior in that the Commandments we were thought to recited as children are indeed the will of God for our happiness. For not banking on this we reep anxiety and spiritual weakness. For not holding to Gods councils we become further and further in debt.

But then there is Christ. He provides a road back to the Father, to the Ten Commandments and the rubbing out of debt.

After this is done...I worry that the men of God point to the shabby dressed, to our poorly built houses, to spiritual squalor, to our past, to those which attempt ernest exuberance in our congragations--just the opposite as Paul saw it...


----------



## gtparts (Jun 28, 2011)

Temptation? God always provides a means of escape. Sometimes escape is the result of meeting it head-on in the power of Christ, but sometimes we are to flee. Trusting God for the wisdom to know the difference is critically necessary. Satan is a loser, but he is not a quitter. He may not come at you in the same manner, but he will come at you again. The only ones he doesn't bother are the ones that have signed up with his crew already. They, too, will share his fate if they continue in his service. Joshua knew that the test is always in the present. Choose this day whom you will serve!


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 29, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> as I fear that like Job the worry that pastors and elders know as the temptations of Satan and the suffering they cause are due mostly to their own spirit of pride.



So, you're saying that pride is what causes problems for Pastors and Elders?  

Perhaps sometimes.  But, in general, I disagree with you on this one.


Maybe I'm crossing over from temptation to attack.  I feel strongly that Satan attacks those in leadership and shepherding positions with increased vigor.


----------



## thedeacon (Jun 29, 2011)

Temptation hasn't gone away but for me sin has surely become less attractive to me.

I honestly don't know if I have matured to this point or just gotten to sick or have become Indifferent to certein sins. Whatever the case, in my less than wonder years I find it much easier to deal with temptation.

I would like to think that my love for God helps to keep my temptations in check.

We should never take Saten for granted, he will always be close, peeking around the corner, puting taste in our mouth's and fake beauty in our eyes.

Love this thread, 

tanks and God bless.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> So, you're saying that pride is what causes problems for Pastors and Elders?
> 
> Perhaps sometimes.  But, in general, I disagree with you on this one.
> 
> ...



I am a nurse. I have worked for aproximately 10yrs with stroke patients, surgical and psychiatric patients.

One item in our code of ethics is that we are not to have an close social interaction with our patients after they are discharged from the hospital for a period of apoximately six months.

Why you might ask? Well professionals have power and potential influence over their clients.  It is ok to exercise that power and influence in an appropriate setting, ie. hospital or clinic. It is another thing to exercise and continue the patient-professional- "just another guy now" relationship in public settings, ie. the bar, being invided to the beach or hunting etc... Clients are not always able to judge when Gordo the nurse is the best friend they ever had, and Gordo the grumpy old so and so is just an other stiff.

And there is the old saying power corrupts. Some people have tremendous charisma to no fault of their own--and people just loose themselves in their presence. 

Pride is perhaps a simple term. Being in a position of leadership and influence has caused Shakespear to write many plays and many to play the parts.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 1, 2011)

...and you don't believe Satan to be involved in that process at all, huh?

The power only corrupts if one gives into the temptation to be corrupted by it.  What is the source of the temptation?  

Weakpoints are the easiest to exploit.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 1, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> ...and you don't believe Satan to be involved in that process at all, huh?
> 
> The power only corrupts if one gives into the temptation to be corrupted by it.  What is the source of the temptation?
> 
> Weakpoints are the easiest to exploit.



We are predators. 

 Giving credit where credit is due, you have devined correctly. I have no desire for Devil hunting.  I have never seen one, let along one with scoreable horns. However I have seen God in the Spirit and He does not devil hunt except to rid them of the desires of men-- in order to console and rest His creation.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 1, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Talk about temptation and how you've learned to deal with it.  Or how you continue to struggle with it.
> 
> Jesus is the only person to master temptation.
> When we're caught in a heavy downpour of rain or up against a strong wind, we normally find some place to hide from it.
> ...



ronnie i have temptation with anger and gluttony.
somtimes or some days it seems like little things go wrong all in a row and i feel myself getting angry. i finnaly reach a point and talk to myself about how rediculous i am and i'll pray for streanth and admit my weakness. i'll feel good then the temptation to be angry will come again one day and i'll go thru the same process, and feel guilty that i had too.
i am an easy keeper. i have to be on a diet all the time. somtimes i'll just splurge while everyone's sleeping or away. i'll eat half a jar of penut butter, half a tub of ice cream. i'll microwave a bunch of burrito's. when i'm all done i feel very guilty. not like it's funny either, i feel guilty like i've done wrong. i feel a presence of dissapointment also. yet i'll do it again one day. and feel bad again. i think this is the glutton.
what do you think of this?
i'm laying myself out there but i want to see what happens!!!!!!!!!!!!

also reading all y'alls responses above me i want to comment. y'all talk of "higher" and "lower" and the devil wantin someone then stops or doesn't. i wanted to add. yes, the more powerful you are or the higher the role you may play in the future, the more the devil wants you now!!!
demons or satan himself may try to get you, when they realize their methods fail, they will not stop. pay attention to the "lower" people. recognize, realize, love, teach and make strong your weakest links!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 3, 2011)

I guess food would be one of the strongest temptations for us.  Food touches a lot of human senses.  Eyes, nose, taste buds.  We crave it and mourn for it when we don't get it.
I'm afraid that most of us have allowed food to become much too important, at least at times.

Anger.
I've done a lot of praying and research on the subject of anger.  I was a mean, hateful man for many years.  Anger issues.
I learned, rather God showed me, that my anger issues were more pride than anger.  My pride and high impression of myself caused me to become angry with anyone who crossed paths with me.
Now, many years later, my wife and daughter often talk about how I used to be and how God has changed me.  What changed was my pride issues.  In my own mind, I no longer have to be right and everyone else wrong.  I've confronted the real truth that just because I think it should be done "this" way doesn't mean anyone else in the family has to agree.
I've learned to mind my own business.....I no longer get angry at issues that no one even ask for my opinion on.
I didn't have an anger problem.  I had a pride problem.  I was always the smartest and anyone who didn't think or act as I expected would bring on my anger.
I've come to accept my dumbness and am comfortable with it.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I guess food would be one of the strongest temptations for us.  Food touches a lot of human senses.  Eyes, nose, taste buds.  We crave it and mourn for it when we don't get it.
> I'm afraid that most of us have allowed food to become much too important, at least at times.
> 
> Anger.
> ...



Raising a family and keeping mama happy is very stressfull on men. Especially men being men they don't talk about it much and it comes out as anger sometimes, I guess. 

My family have the same comment of me as yours RonnieT. I was an ogre they say. 

In todays times when " Even working hard ain't working no more" young families must really be stressed. Temptations as stress relief must register high on the marriage index.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 4, 2011)

both y'all make great sense. when i think about it now, it does seem like pride, and just as bad, selfishness.
it is hard keeping the mamma happy. making big plans to have a fun day my way, (selfish). and when no one has the fun i anticipated it hurts my (pride). so later or the next day i'll be short fused and seem angry with everything else i do.
in some form or another this has been bothering me lately


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 5, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> We are predators.
> 
> Giving credit where credit is due, you have devined correctly. I have no desire for Devil hunting.  I have never seen one, let along one with scoreable horns. However I have seen God in the Spirit and He does not devil hunt except to rid them of the desires of men-- in order to console and rest His creation.



Then we really do just disagree.  Spiritual warfare is real.  I know it for fact.  Satan and his minions do the tempting....we do the bending of will.  But they are very much involved in the process.

It doesn't transfer blame in any way for the ultimate act.


----------



## christianhunter (Jul 7, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> And when you fight devil and his temptation off, does he ever come back with the very same temptation???
> How often does he have to come for him to stop being a temptation?
> How long does it take to completely destroy a particular temptation.
> 
> *Do you see where I'm going with this?  Does temptation really go away?



Brother,you are right on the money with this one.Great Thread for discussion.Temptation in and of itself,is not sin.THE LORD was tempted by satan.It is when we give into the temptation,that it becomes sin.


----------

